

Successful Innovators Don’t Care About Innovating - shivbhadragohil
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/10/successful-innovators-dont-care-about-innovating/

======
vonklaus
This is rather obvious. It is like saying, people who are at point A and are
trying to get to point B don't care about traveling, it's a byproduct.
Innovation isn't an end, it is a means, typically applied to complex or
difficult problems.

------
imd23
"Innovating is a byproduct."

Extremely simple but powerful phrase.

